

Why wasn't I consulted? - locopati
http://www.ftrain.com/wwic.html

======
locopati
The piece was written last year, and even posted to HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2074919>

It didn't receive much attention then, but having stumbled across it, it makes
a very cogent argument about an aspect of the nature of the web.

